# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  التعريف بفضيلة الشيخ على بن عبد العزيز موسى وكتبه.

## سالم أبو سعد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

هذه لمحة سريعة عن مؤلفات فضيلة الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى ، وهو من مشايخ ودعاة مصر ، تلقى العلم عن أكابر العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية .وذلك لمدة 11 عام .
 من مشايخه الشيخ الراجحي والشيخ الفوزان ، وحضر أيضا للشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين وغيرهم من مشايخ المملكة .
وقد قام بشرح عدد من كتب السلف في مختلف الفروع ، فمن شروحاته على طلبته :
الحائية ، السفارينية ، وأصول السنة للإمام أحمد ، وتجريد التوحيد للمقريزي ، والبيقونية ، والأجرومية ، وفتح المجيد ، والقواعد الأربع ، وغير ذلك من الكتب .
أما عن كتبه المطبوعة في الأسواق فمنها : 
  1-      تنبيه الإخوان إلى حقيقة الإيمان .
  2-      إتحاف النبلاء برد شبهات من وقع في الإرجاء .
  3-      القول السديد في بيان الأخطاء الواقعة في كتاب ( فضل الغني الحميد) . 
  4-      كتاب مهلا أيها الحزبيون .
  5-      الأقوال النافعة لإزالة بعض المنكرات الشائعة .
  6-      عوائق في طريق الدعوة .
  7-      قطوف من صلاة الكسوف .
  8-      النار دار الأشقياء .
  9-      نظم المرجان في خشية الرحمن .
  10-  شحذ الهمة في طلب العلم .
يقوم الشيخ بشرح متون السلف لطلبته في مسجد أنصار السنة ، بمركز بدر ، محافظة البحيرة .
وسوف أقوم لاحقا بإذن الله بعمل تلخيص لكل كتاب على حده ،
 وأي معلومات عن الشيخ أو عن كتبه أنا تحت أمركم .
صور أغلفة بعض الكتب .
http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/06/17/10/272613441.jpg

----------


## راية التوحيد

جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتنا بذلك ..
وقد كنت أتمنى أن أجد عن سيرته شيئا ..

كم عمر الشيخ؟ ومتى بدأ طلب العلم؟
وهل للشيخ ظهور في الإذاعة أو التلفاز؟

وهل للشيخ جهود مع مشايخ السلفية في مصر؟ أم أنه يعمل لوحده؟
هل للشيخ موقع على الشبكة؟

وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سالم أبو سعد

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام 
وبارك الله فيه أخي راية التوحيد وجعلك في رفعة .
أما بخصوص موقع الشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز موسى، فالشيخ ليس له موقع خاص به الآن ، ولكن نأمل في قيام الشيخ بعمل موقع خاص به ، ونتوقع أن يكون ذلك قريبا جدا  .
 وسوف يرفع له قريبا صوتياته على النت ، وستبث دروسه مباشرة على أحد الغرف الصوتية ، التي سأخبركم عنها بالطبع فور إعدادها .
أما بالنسبة لسنِّه وبداية طلبه للعلم فلا أدري تحديدا وسأخبركم عن هذا كله لاحقا .
أما بالنسبة لظهوره في القنوات الإسلامية ، فالشيخ ليس له برامج تليفزيونية ونأمل في ظهوره ، لما في ذلك من نفع للمسلمين .
أما عن تعاونه مع مشايخ السلفية في مصر ، أقول : ومن ذا الذي لا يتعاون مع إخوانه في نشر دين الله ودعوة الناس لربهم !!!؟؟؟
.....
...
..
.
وللكلام بقية فانتظرونا.

----------


## خالدمكي أبوعبدالملك

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله ... وبعد
فجزاك الله خيراً أخى سالم على تعريفك بالشيخ ، وهذه مبادرة منك طيبة ان شاء الله .
أما عن سن الشيخ فهو يبلغ من العمر 47 عاماً تقريباً 
وهو مجتهد فى طلب العلم منذ صغره وحتى الآن 
والشيخ - حفظه الله - معروف لدى كثير من مشايخ السعودية الكبار ، ومعروف ايضا لدى كثير من مشايخ مصر
وله جهود طيبة فى الدعوة الى الله عزوجل من القاء دروس فى المساجد وخطب الجمعة فى مختلف البلاد داخل محافظة البحيرة 
والشيخ - حفظه الله - يتميز بحسن الخلق والتواضع للصغيروالكبير .
وهذا ايميلى أنا لمن أراد الاستفسار عن كتب الشيخ أو رقم هاتفه أو عنوانه :
albayan1430@yahoo.com

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

هل من جديد؟

----------


## احمد الإسكندرانى

نعم؛ فالشيخ -نفع الله به- من الأشياخ -القلائل- الثابتين على المنهج، فالله يسدده ويحفظه؛ كذا الشيخ هشام البيلى وأحمد صالح الإسكندرانى, وعصام المرى وغيرهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد:
هذا موقع الشيخ حفظه الله 
http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/index.php

----------

